# My newest addition to my flock!



## cockatiels808 (Jan 25, 2012)

Here are a couple pics of the newest addition to my cockatiel flock! I love the coloration on him! What do you all think his mutation is?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

That is a Pied, I can't tell if it is a male or female.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It is a pied. And from his red eye reflection, he is split to cinnamon which is only possible in males. So you've got a pied split to cinnamon boy. And a very gorgeous one at that!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

By the way, you might consider removing that mite protector because it is not effective and it can actually be toxic to the birds if the cage is not well ventilated...like when covered, for example.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, it's not essential for tiels. They usually don't get mites unless they live outside. 
You have quite a new handsome cockatiel! Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What a gorgeous tiel. Have you given him a name yet?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw so cute


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful colors.


----------



## cockatiels808 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments guys! I'll definitely take down the mite protector, and have yet to give him a name! Still trying to come up with one! Any suggestions?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I like the name Chip..for some reason that's what I think of when I see dark-colored pieds.


----------

